# Club membership



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi guys! How does one become a member?


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I went to a meeting and joined.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

All the details are at http://www.aquatic-plants.org/join.html

But going to a meeting and giving Mike Cameron a check is the easiest and most fun way.


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2011)

Great thanks, when is the next meeting? I saw the post about the christmas party, is that the next one?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, that is the next meeting.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

He also accepts paypal.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

or cash.... he takes, checks,cash,or paypal... I plan to just hand him a $20.00 at the meeting, will we also bring up the topic of shirts, and will be election time? does it change for each year or is it when some one steps down, etc?


----------



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

hello i just started doing planted aquariums and live in the dallas metroplex. what does the club actualy do? trade plants and ideas? me and my partner would love to become members but i just want to know a lil more about the club. oh yeah here is my tank i just set up.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Lucky! Yes our club trades plants. We try to educate at our meetings. We have guest speakers from time to time. We have set up tanks at stores and schools. We have arranged discounts at many many local aquarium stores. We have door prizes at each meeting. We share our tanks with each other. We just purchased a par meter as a club so that we can measure the light in our tanks.

You might want to come to a couple of meetings so that you can get the flavor of our club. You could ask more questions there.


----------

